# Problem mit Azureus & Router



## partitionist (22. August 2006)

Hab mir Azureus 2.5 installiert und beim testen der eingehenden ports hab ich den port 50505 verwendet. Doch jedesmal bekomme ich die fehlermeldung:


> Teste Port 50505 ... NAT-Fehler



Danach hab ich beim Router die firewall ausgeschaltet und diesen test nochmals durchgeführt, doch der fehler kamm wieder 
Mein Router ist vom Hersteller Zyxel

Bitte um Hilfe!


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. August 2006)

Was willst denn via Azureus sharen? Ohnehin nur legale Informationen, oder?


----------

